# CRM London



## Brighton (May 8, 2006)

Hi,

I am considering treatment at the Centre for Reproductive Medicine CRM London. 

Sorry on my earlier posting, I didn't mention it was in London, and I believe there are a few CRM's around the country.

Have any of you you older girls TTC used them. Any info on the clinic would be most welcome.

Thank you,

Brighton

I


----------



## Kaputies (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi Brighton

I had my first IVF cycle at CRM, London in June '07.  I was 45.  I found the clinic OK, but as it was my first try I didn't really have anything to compare it to.  The nurses and embryologists were pleasant and friendly and they were good about contacting me after EC to advise me how the embryos were developing etc.  Their stats compare very well with other clinics in the country - I had no complaints on that score and I think they are slightly cheaper that ARGC (?) - the other London clinic run by Dr Taranissi.

Other than that, I found the process and the clinic a little cold and souless somehow.  I know the staff have to be careful not to get hopes up too much or get too emotionally involved, but it still seemed a bit casual, production line, hand over the cash and we'll give it a go, sort of approach, which I think is not unique - it's just the way things are in the UK.

I am now going down the donor egg route as the odds of conceiving with my own eggs at my age are considerably reduced and I just don't want to blow another £5+K on odds of around 2-10%.  So I'm off to Reprofit which is a least half the price of UK clinics, and during my brief visit in November, I think I preferred the doctor, attitudes and general ambiance of the clinic to what I've experienced here in the UK.  

Good luck with whichever clinic you decide on.  

K


----------



## Brighton (May 8, 2006)

Hi Kaputies,

Thank you for getting back to me, and good luck at Repro.

R u sure you went to the CRM London for your 1st IVF? Mr Taranissi does not have anything to do with this clinic, as far as I am aware.

Regards,

Brighton


----------



## Kaputies (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi Brighton

Yep, I'm sure it was CRM, London (St John's Wood area).  Sorry, my post wasn't clear - I mentioned the ARGC clinic but wasn't sure if I'd got the acronym correct - so I meant to clarify that I was referring to Mr Tarranissi's clinic - which is not connected to CRM.

Apologies for the confusion.  

K


----------



## Brighton (May 8, 2006)

Hi,

Yes it is in St John's Wood. Thanks for the info on how you got on there.

BTW I know someone who used a DE from Repro and is now pregnant. She is 46.

If you are interested in speaking to her, she is a mine of info about this Czech clinic, I will send you a private e-mail with her tel no.

Regards,

Brighton


----------



## christina07 (Mar 30, 2007)

hi brighton
just came across your post, i have used crm london twice(dr yeoung) and thought they were really good ive had 2 bfp,s with them and my recipient who was 41 also got bfp
                                                                    best of luck x


----------



## Brighton (May 8, 2006)

Hi,

That is encouraging!

I will give them a go, and I hope I have your luck.

Brighton


----------

